# K-27 & curve dia.



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I would like to get a Bachmann K-27. My curves are 8' dia. Will that work?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Yep, I run mine on 8 and 9 ft diameter all day.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

How much clearance do you need for the sides (or paralell track)? 

Fil


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Good question, don't have an exact answer. My loops are pretty far apart, and my paralell mains are a minimum of 8" apart. Overhang does not appear as objectionable on the 'K' as it does on my big diesels. I can measure it if it ever stops raining!!!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

This thread may help 

Bachmann K-27 demensions ???

Alan


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I just have to sell my Aristo Pacific to help pay for it.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

This might help, this is a 10' diameter curve. When the camera jumps at the end - it's because the K-27 hit it. 

http://youtu.be/w7Nq19Bn-Eg 

Robert


----------

